# Ice Fishing 101 at Sportsman's in Riverdale



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been asked to give a basic ice fishing clinic at the Riverdale Sportsman's Warehouse again this year.

The date is Thursday evening January 22.
6:00 to 8:00 pm.


I will post more details later.

Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's pretty cool Grandpa D..... 8)


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

gonna be there cuz heaven knows I can't figure it out.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, too bad no one can do an Ice fishing 101 at the Sportsmans in Midvale


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Oh, too bad no one can do an Ice fishing 101 at the Sportsmans in Midvale


Call them and suggest it!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The ice fishing clinic will start at
6:00pm and go till closing time at 8:00pm.

Get there early for a seat.
Last years class was a full house.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I was at Sportsmans this morning. The sign on the door said to register at the customer service desk for the class. The girl had no idea what I was talking about until I showed her the sign.


----------



## stevefan (Dec 24, 2008)

by BRL1 on Jan 13, '09, 11:55
"I was at Sportsmans this morning. The sign on the door said to register at the customer service desk for the class. The girl had no idea what I was talking about until I showed her the sign."

A lot of those Girls at Sportsmans are cute but........well bless there little hearts.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a reminder that this coming Thursday night, there is an Ice Fishing 101 Clinic at the Riverdale Sportsman's Warehouse.

Starting time is 6:00pm and it will end at 8:00pm.

Get there early for a seat.

See you there,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

A big thank you goes out to Grandpa D! James from Maniac, you too! Thanks for taking your time out to talk a lil' fishin'. Even for an old salt, there is always something new! For those that missed missed it, shame on you! :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Great show Dale! It was great info for the beginner as well as the seasoned pro's. James kicked in some goodies also. Nice job. 8)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish to thank everyone that attended the ice fishing clinic.
It was fun putting it on and I hope that everyone that attended learned something.

Have fun on the ice and tight lines,
Grandpa D.


----------

